# Crushin em... Again...



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Mid morning update 4 nice eating size black drum. 2 under size pomps (released nicely... Gotta love those circles) 
Ill keep u updated guys...
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll bet its nasty out there. Getting rougher by the minute.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Its rough for sure...
I always crush em in big surf on an ese wind


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Fish_On said:


> Its rough for sure...
> I always crush em in big surf on an ese wind


U must fish way east or west of P bch towards the fort or curves. Water turns to crap on Pcola bch. U know,, The good old Mud re nourishment.


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

What ounce weight do you for a day like this???


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

jsnbrdgs82 said:


> What ounce weight do you for a day like this???


Im currently using 5 oz
8 black drum 
1 bull red
2 pomps
So far
Ill keep updating


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

You the man! Plan on getting out there myself tomorrow morning before the race. Keep us posted love your reports.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Only one more black drum for the day... I decided to pack up and leave to a new spot midday... 
No luck really... But all in all good day i didnt get many pics this outing; a little hard when its just me. I do have a couple ill post when i get home and off the beach. But first... Heading to peg legs for some oysters...


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

You keep any of those drums today? Pomp's eating fleas still or your jig today.?Picked up a couple new ones today on the way home gonna give them a shot.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

If you are looking for company some weekday, lmk, I'll take the pics for ya! I haven't had the luck all year that you have in one day...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

coastie83 said:


> You keep any of those drums today? Pomp's eating fleas still or your jig today.?Picked up a couple new ones today on the way home gonna give them a shot.


New jigs?
Cool... I wrap my own...
All were caught off fleas... 1 shrimp...
I did get into a school of bonita right on the beach as i was leaving... Tons of fun

I kept 3. I will take pics of the ones i kept shortly...


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish_On said:


> New jigs?
> Cool... I wrap my own...
> All were caught off fleas... 1 shrimp...
> I did get into a school of bonita right on the beach as i was leaving... Tons of fun
> ...


Nice. Great report as always. Yeah, I tie my own rigs, but unfortunately at this point I don't have the time or funds to indulge on something else. My buddy makes all his own, everything but the hook. He's kind enough to supply me with some every year. It is something Id love to learn one day though, as well as making my own custom rod. Cant wait to see the pics, you definitely stand by your name.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

soup4smitty said:


> If you are looking for company some weekday, lmk, I'll take the pics for ya! I haven't had the luck all year that you have in one day...


Of course... I love fishing with anybody willing and able... And the fishing is only gonna get better from here...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry on the no posting of pics...
Saturday wore me out... Between the weather and fishing by myself... My son was away for the weekend. Man I sure missed having him and his all his help lol
But all I had was cooler full of dead fish... Next fishing post will have pics...
The only thing I forgot to post about... 
Was as I was leaving I turned back and noticed a bunch of birds about 1/4 mile down the beach crashing about 20 yards off the shoreline... So I though hmmmm... Let me grab my pomp rod and walk a little... As I got slightly close I immediately figured out what was going on...
BoBo's
Hot dog... Right on the beach..

Needless to say...
I had a blast hooking into those with a little all white pencil head jig on my custom 7"10 rainshadow outfitted with a Van Staal 100 and 10lb super slick...
Always tons of fun the Bonita.. 
But I was out there for a little while Thursday and Friday... You guys heard about that 600 pound mako caught off the end of pier right...?

Anyways I absolutely love you guys feedback and participation in the post... It's been a lot of fun and I'll do my best to keep them coming... With pics lol


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

let me know if you are going this week and would like company, drop me a private message or what ever, I'd like to see how its done - and I'll be happy to take the pics for ya!


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey Fish On, have you found a better time of day for the bite? How much difference does the tide make for you? What about air temp? Just curious what your preferences are for catching. I am very new to surf fishing and like to hear others preferences.


----------

